# Closed Topic



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

So, I'm looking for any old fly line that you guys have buried in the pile of other gear that you don't use. Don't deny that you don't have that pile because we all do 
Anyways, I recently seen a cool project that I'd like to duplicate. I have a good start with 2 spools that I recently swapped out for new line, but I need at least 3 more spools. 
I will pay shipping and give you a few bucks for the line (unless you're generous and a giving person). 
I'll post pictures when the project is completed so you have assurance that I'm using it in something other than a fly rod.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

How old, and how used? I have a 5wt line I plan to replace this winter. The current line is faded orange and 6ish years old.


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

TheCream...... Doesn't matter the age or how used. Actually, age will give this project more wow factor.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

lunker23 said:


> TheCream...... Doesn't matter the age or how used. Actually, age will give this project more wow factor.


PM me your address, you can have that old line. It will give me an excuse to replace it!


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Anybody else wanna contribute? 
Please


----------



## smath (Nov 20, 2013)

I've got two old lines for you. Let me know where to mail them.


----------



## jmpmstr1998 (Jun 19, 2009)

I look at my wheels this weekend.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Next time you int the area near Backpackers then stop by! Hehe


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Backpackers is a dangerous area for me! I stop in the shop and suddenly my wallet is thinner and my front seat is full of fly fishing gear.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

lunker23 said:


> Backpackers is a dangerous area for me! I stop in the shop and suddenly my wallet is thinner and my front seat is full of fly fishing gear.


Yep! Thats why I refrain from stopping in lately! LOL


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

My old 5wt line will hit the mail today. Enjoy!


----------

